# Sharp stabbing pain in lower abdomen.....help



## Misstink

Im sorry, i know i keep asking loads of questions but its my first baby and i have no idea whats normal and what isnt!! Please bare with me and my neuroticness!!:blush:

Ive been noticing a sharp stabbing like pain in my lower abdomen, like someone is jabbing me with a needle, slightly to the left! Its not unbearable and it only lasts for a second but ive had a few of them in the last hour, ive had no bleeding (touch wood) but im on my own, my oh is at work and i have no one else to talk to, is it normal to feel sharp stabby pains at 8 weeks or should i be concerned?!! 
God, this pregnancy lark is stressful!!
Thankyou in advance ladies!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki1120

Most probably stretching pains hun, unless it's unbearable and you have no bleeding i always put mine down to stretching, especially in the first trimester it's terrifying! I wouldn't worry though hun, there's tons going on in your body and you'd be super woman if you didn't feel it :D


----------



## dreamer1978

It is so stressful, isn't it? I had some cramps last night...moderate ones. My doctor said that it's fine though. I also have spotting--on and off since the beginning, and I'm only 5+4! 
But my hCG levels went up so he said that it's okay.

I call my doctor for everything. Can you call your doctor or MW? From what I read here, SO many women get cramping, and even spotting. I think that it's the uterus stretching. My post was probably of no help:( but didn't want to r&r. I think that you'll be just fine:) :hugs:


----------



## somebody

I agree with stretching. I'm currenly 13 weeks and from well the start really I have had cramping, pains, twitches all sort. As long as no bleeding i would say all is ok... 

Hope it puts your mind at rest.

xxx


----------



## Misstink

Nikki1120 said:


> Most probably stretching pains hun, unless it's unbearable and you have no bleeding i always put mine down to stretching, especially in the first trimester it's terrifying! I wouldn't worry though hun, there's tons going on in your body and you'd be super woman if you didn't feel it :D

Oh thankyou so much!! Youre right, its bloody terrifying, i have never been so scared in my life!! Ive had a right teary day today, i was upset because my boobies dont hurt as much this morning, i was convinced id lost my baby, i found out yesterday that im anemic so im freezing cold (i live in Tenerife), i have the worst headache and ive just tried to have some food but had to give in half way through because i nearly threw up because of m/s!!
Dont get me wrong, i am so, so unbelievably happy to be pregnant, im just so tired and scared and wish my mam was here so she could tell me everything is going to be ok!! :cry:
Roll on 12 week scan!!

Thankyou again ladies!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Misstink

somebody said:


> I agree with stretching. I'm currenly 13 weeks and from well the start really I have had cramping, pains, twitches all sort. As long as no bleeding i would say all is ok...
> 
> Hope it puts your mind at rest.
> 
> xxx

It has, thankyou so much!! Id be lost without you lovely ladies on here!!:hugs:

xxx


----------



## beth0703

Hi & congratulations :) i had this my midwife said stretching then i got worse. Obv you do get stretching pains but in the end mine was a water infection which are very common in pregnancy app. Go and get checked off your doc to be safe as if there left the can be dangerous. They just give you a five day course of anti biotics i know a few people who have had one :) hope its not tho and its just growing pains asmine got v painful at one point and i was out shopping in manchster :/ nightmare! 

:) xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Its perfectly natural to be frightened, our bodies are changing at a crazy rate. I'd say if you experiencing increasing pain and any bleeding then call your doctor/MW. 
If at any time you really are worried you call the doctors, its what they are there for.
any please dont worry about asking questions for yours are probably ones that others are too worried to ask, it will give comfort to others too.


----------



## somebody

Keep your chin up sweetie, things do get better. It must do as many of us have several babies, i'm a complete whimp and currently pregga wit no 3.

Always here when you need us xxx :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1120

Misstink said:


> Nikki1120 said:
> 
> 
> Most probably stretching pains hun, unless it's unbearable and you have no bleeding i always put mine down to stretching, especially in the first trimester it's terrifying! I wouldn't worry though hun, there's tons going on in your body and you'd be super woman if you didn't feel it :D
> 
> Oh thankyou so much!! Youre right, its bloody terrifying, i have never been so scared in my life!! Ive had a right teary day today, i was upset because my boobies dont hurt as much this morning, i was convinced id lost my baby, i found out yesterday that im anemic so im freezing cold (i live in Tenerife), i have the worst headache and ive just tried to have some food but had to give in half way through because i nearly threw up because of m/s!!
> Dont get me wrong, i am so, so unbelievably happy to be pregnant, im just so tired and scared and wish my mam was here so she could tell me everything is going to be ok!! :cry:
> Roll on 12 week scan!!
> 
> Thankyou again ladies!!!
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Oh hun! everything really will be fine, it's so confusing and scary, your symptoms will come on stronger one day, then leave the next, you'll poke to see if anything is going on, you'll have a strange pain and go :S then you'll have nothing and freak out! It's all perfectly normal though i promise ya :hugs: best thing you can do is try and relax through it as much as you can (hard i know!) 2nd trimester is sooooo much more settling and you've done more in the 1st than you need to do, chin up babes. xx


----------



## Springtime

I've been getting all kinds of twinges, and weird pains since I was 6 weeks. Probably just the soft ligaments. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Misstink

Thankyou so much ladies, you have really put my mind at rest!!
I really dont know what i would do without you, you are all fab!!
Thankyou!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

